# Rectificar maquina soldadora



## aliteroid (Jun 4, 2007)

Tengo una maquina de soldar estatica es decir con transformador de 160A la salida es alterna y deseo tener una salida de continua que es necesaria para algunos electrodos. ¿se podria instalarle un puente redtificador de 200A a la salida del transformador? se que obtendria una CD pulsante pero quizas sea suficiente
¿alguien sabe sobre el tema?
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2007)

Si se puede, pero el puente rectificador deberia ser de > 1200 A, los 160 A de tu maquina son en una situacion de soldado normal, en caso de cortocricuito directo (Electrodo pegado) el amperaje se ira a las nubes.


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 5, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, no habia pensado en esa situación, pero, ¿como lo hacen las maquinas inversoras para controlar esa corriente??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2007)

Las maquinas con control electronico rectifican mediante tiristores, los que se pueden controlar para salvar esta situacion, pero igualmene son de corrientes muy elevadas y requieren para su funcionamiento detectar la corriente de arco mediante una bobina amperometrica y una plaqueta que controle los triac´s.
Incluso las maquinas de mayor precio poseen un generador de alta tension que se aplica al electrodo para cebar el arco de trabajo.


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 6, 2007)

Gracias nuevamente. Siguiendo en el tema: ¿seria posible tomar la tension del transformador, luego rectificarla para luego controlarla por triacs o IGBT´s?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2007)

Rectificas directamente con un puente de 2 diodos y 2 tiristores o 4 tiristores, en un solo paso rectificas y controlas.
Si a un triac le aplicas corriente continua entra en conduccion y se mantiene en ese estado hasta que la intensidad de corriente que lo circula cae a cero o sea se podria poner antes del puente rectificador pero no despues.
Con IGBT se podria pero me parece que a mas sencillo mas confiable.


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 9, 2007)

Gracias fogonazo, ahora mi duda es para el control. Entiendo perfectamente tu idea pero, si el electrodo se queda pegado no puedo cortar el paso de corriente poruqe necesito mantener temperatura en la union para poder despegarlo entonces ¿como puedo hacer que circule corriente pero por debajo de lo que soportan los diodos??
Me da la idea que como luego del puente obtendria una continua pulsante, podria dejar pasar solo algunos pulsos de esta manera estaria disminuyendo la corriente??
¿sera asi??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2007)

Cuando el electrodo se pega estamos ablando de un cortocircuito directo, los 50 V de la soldadora sobre un fusible (Electrodo de 2,5 mm de diametro o mas).
Suponiendo que la tension baje a unos 10 V y una resistencia total de 0,001 Ohms (Sumando elecrtodo, clavijas y cables) tendriamos 10000 A de circulacion.
Cuando yo sueldo y se me "pega el electrodo" trato de arrancarlo o quebrarlo, y si no puedo apago la maquina hasta abrir el circuito.
Respecto a la regulacion de corriente me parece mas efectivo disparar los tiristores con un retardo de fase (Principio del dimmer).
Me parece que lo principal el proteger el puente rectificador contra sobrecorrientes.


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 10, 2007)

Gracias fogonazo intentare un esquema segun lo que me haz explicado, ahora crees tu que la solucion mas efectiva para testear la corriente y controlarlasea una bobina amperimetrica??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2007)

Efectivamente me parece lo mas facil, ademas para esa intensidad es algo muy facil de implementar, NO necesita primario porque con solo pasar el cable de salida de la maquina por dentro de un laminado de transformador y con un secundario de unas 500 vtas. tendras una señal funcion de la corriente que te permitira manejar cualquier logica de control, ademas es la forma tradicional de hacerlo.
Saludos.


----------



## kharma (Jul 18, 2008)

Existe algun modo de controlar la corriente en una maquina de soldar , que sea por medios electronicos,como los IGBT ? por ejemplo si yo tengo mi maquina fijada al mas alto amperaje , unos 200A, hay una forma de disminuir la salida controlandola por reostato , hay un circuito o algun elemento electronico que tenga esa funcion? sin que se queme el dispositivo , o se tenga que gobernar el dispositivo por otro medio?


----------



## franpley (Ago 4, 2008)

hol, me parecio interesante el tema que uds comentan, ya que tambien tube la necesidad de modificar mi soldador electrico de AC con una salida salida de DC, y al igual que uds. tambien me hice muchas  preguntas sobre los dispositivos  de rectificado de los cualaes pense, serian de gran capacidad, pero esto no fue asi.
Tube la oportunidad de copiar el circuito de rectificado de un soldador miller de 250 amp. y su salida de DC de 160 amp. Y encontre 4 rectificadores comunes  en puente con corriente de trabajo de 75 amp c/u. una pequeña resistencia de carga en paralelo con un varistor  y una bobina de choque  para el terminal positivo,  esta de conductor  capacitado para unflujo de corriente alto. 
Para mi fue sorpressa por que los fabricantes de equipo de buena calidad no se complican tanto, si te interesa te puedo regalar el diagrama y te dara risa por que nomas es una fuente vulgar, comun y corriente.
espero les ayude, por que si funciona.
franpley


----------



## kharma (Ago 5, 2008)

Saludos, a mi me interesa mucho el  diagrama , si lo puedes poner a qui para descargarlo , te lo agradeceria mucho , franpley.
Tambien quiero haberiguar si alguno de ustedes sabe algo sobre si puedo conectar directamente las terminales de un alternador de carro a la pinza de la masa y al porta electrodo para soldar?Gracias


----------



## lomadelalata (Ago 5, 2008)

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro, pero me dedico de hace años a equipos de soldadura industriales, en equipos de baja gama, la regulacion de corriente esta dada por un choque limitador con varias derivaciones, de lo contrario tenes que recurrir a tiristores en medio puente o puente completo. Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Ago 6, 2008)

tiene condensadores, 2 de 100nf y 2 de 2200uf x100v, los grandes producen un chispazo que es algo asi como un inductor de arco, medi la maquina con un ociloscopio y era corriente continua con poco ripple,  casi nada , con una carga de 75 amperes

saludos


----------



## kharma (Ago 6, 2008)

Saludos. santixman, los condensadores que mencionas , como estan conectados? en forma paralela en la salida de la maquina?


----------



## franpley (Ago 6, 2008)

ok migos este es  diagrama que yo identifique de el soldador miller y lo unico que no me acuerdo es el codigo del varistor en paralelo a  la resistencia pero si uds analizan el diagrama, la tensión de trabajo es de  24 voltios y alto amperaje,  la pequeña corriente de de carga para no mantener en vacio al rectificador, el varistor podria ser uno que no sobrepase las tensiónes de ruptura de los diodos. En mi caso yo tome uno que encontre de 130v de una huesera de fuente y no he visto daños. 
Pero si alguien quiere los elementos exactos  copiados del equipo se los puedo proporcimanar ya que los tengo en mi trabajo y estoy de vacaciones y regreso en un par de dias.

aqui les queda el diagrama comun para todos...


----------



## franpley (Ago 6, 2008)

circuito del Soldador


----------



## lmct (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola, wenas, algunas ideas mas. Bueno todo el mundo tiene algo de razon, aqui exponongo mi expeiencia. Si la maquina esta diseñada para 200 A, aunque cortocircuites no dara mas, eso seguro, porque el transformador no podra mantener esa tension y caera hasta 0. Por tanto con un rectificador de la casa Guash PTS250 mas que sificiente (el que llevan la mayoria de maquinas comerciales ).
Una vez rectificado "chemoso tiene razon" , la tension es pulsante, para solventar ese inconveniente las maquinas tienen una inductancia en la salida, con lo cual la tension queda perfectamente estable. 
La mayoria de maquinas para electrodo regulan intensidad (corriente constante) asi la soldadura es siempre perfecta. El control sea del sistema que sea debe realimentar intensisdad, el control ademas si detecta que se esta pegando el electrodo sube en poco mas la intensidad para evitarlo, tecnicamente llamado "arc force" asi mismo tambien para arrancar a soldar "hot start", si finalmente el electrodo se enganxa el control para la soldura y se puede despegar facilmente y el control reinicia de nuevo.
En una maquina nonofasica el control es bastante simple, no mas barato por tiristor claro ( en primario) por tanto con un tiristor de unos 32A mas que suficiente, un  tiristor SKKT 72/12 E por ejemplo. de la casa semikron. Si os interesa puedo currame un esquema.
Este tipo de maquina nosotros ya no las hacemos todo es inverter ahora.
Saludos


----------



## santiago (Ago 6, 2008)

karma si, efectivamente los 2 capacitores de 2200ufx100v mas los 2 de 100nf estan conectados en paralelo a la salida de la maquina.
es de 150A y con electrodos de 3,25 (lo maximo que el fabricante da para usar) la maquina anda perfecto, suelda de 10
he visto maquinas que tienen como una bobina al lado del transformador, pero es el mismo nucleo, tienen la inductancia "pegada al transformador" ahora no se si es original o una modificacion

saludos


----------



## Jose Gomez (Nov 11, 2008)

Un condensador de la capacidad que mencionais cargado, yo me pensaria muy mucho tocar la pinza portaelectrodo, no quiero espicharla antes de tiempo. Yo usaria la bobina.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 11, 2008)

En este tema encuentras un proyecto similar.

Todo sobre Maquinas de soldar

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Nov 11, 2008)

no malinterpreten la risa del mensaje anterior, si, con los capacitores te patea de lo lindo, pero la soldadura cambia, se los aseguro


saludos


----------



## franpley (Nov 14, 2008)

hola  Amigos.
Yo creo que el equipo construido por el amigo floren29, en otro foro, exede los requerimientos para un soldador de dc. sin rizado,  ya que al tener una tensión constante, al iniciar el arco de soldadura se debe de escuchar primero  el cortocircuito para poder hacer la fucion del electrodo,  recuerden que en AC salta el arco con mayor facilidad sin tocar los metales  y no nos confundamos con un soldador electronico  en base a tiristores que descomponen el DC y lo modulan para hacer un amortiguamiento adecuado  para la fuente. pienso que la vida de esos capacitores sometidos a constantes cortocircuitos terminaran dañados
Lo bueno de su experimento fue que comprobo el mito, de la diferencia de conduccion que existe un un grupo de diodos colocados en paralelo, y como les dije en mi diagrama, solo basta colocar una pequeña RL para mantener en operacion siempre al diodo en el momento que no se esta soldando.
Si tienen la oportunidad de soldar con un equipo de fabrica, notaran que es un poco mas suave la funcion del electrodo, y sus circuitos de rectificación sin suprimir el dc pulsante siendo suficientes para algunos requerimientos que lo exijan, como la soldadura inoxidable  la cual mejora grande mente...
Atte: franpley


----------



## hugo76 (Oct 12, 2009)

saludos tengo un esquema basado en dos tiristores (scr) de 50a 1000v me paresio bueno pero aora me an generado una duda .¿ si utiliso este sicuito para controlar el amperage de salida tambien modifica la corriente de ac a dc? pregunto porque si bien es 
ventajoso para algunos materiales para otros como el aluminio es necesario utilizar corriente alterna . desde ya muchas grasias .


----------



## lomadelalata (Oct 22, 2009)

Amigos, les comento, muy a pesar de todos y todas las buenas ideas y comentarios, desgraciadamente, una maquina convencional de AC, tiene 45 a 55vac de vacio, para que la salida de DC sea apta para la soldadura de electrodos Basicos linea 7015  0 7018 debe tener como minimo 66v, y para electrodos celulosicos 80v, ademas de un inductor que limite la corriente de cortocircuito y la caida de tension a fin de que la tension no tienda a cero, ya que de lo contrario el arco no se mantendra. En definitiva un transformador de soldadura standar, no es viable de rectificar, ya que no cumplira con las especificaciones requeridas por los electrodos para su correcto funcionamiento

Soy Tecnico de equipos de soldadura desde hace mas de una decada, y trabajo para una firma internacional del rubro, cualquier duda, quedo a su servicio


----------



## TULLIO (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola franpley, tengo un trafo de soldadura y me interesaria conoc er los valores de todoslos componentes del circuito que subiste.
                                     TULLIO


----------



## clarkent (May 21, 2010)

Que tipos de tiristores scr de 40A/600v se encuentran en el mercado ya que no he encontrado uno con esas especificaciones


----------



## jose kasin (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro tengo muchas ganas de transformar un soldador de 260 amper en tig creo que si esposible no se mucho de el temas pero creo que lo puedo hacer en tiendo sobreel pente rectificador pero creo que tambien tengo que ponerle una bobina de choque yun regulador de tencion gracias por la ayuda que puedan brindarme


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2010)

Muy interesante debate, al igual que los aportes y tambien las dudas planteadas...

Tomemos una Soldadura X por ejemplo una que fue quizas lo mejor que se fabrico en la Argentina.
Una soldaura Aguila de 200A en máx.

Esta soldadrura presentaba una bobina de tensión y una de corriente que esta bobinada por sobre todo el transformador y es de donde se derivan los 5 puntos que trae, tiene una excelente regulación y suelda muy bien en baja y en alta en las 5 opciones, suelda con electrodos de 5mm sin problema alguno.

Como toda máquina esta calculada para que en caso de corto permanente no se dañe, le produce más daños pasar muchas horas soldando con electrodos de 5mm que una "pegada" de echo la tensión cae a casi 0 y la corriente tambien disminuye. si se pega es más rápido soltar el electrodo que apagar la máquina, incluso apagarla con el electródo pegado es peligroso dependiendo del tipo de llave, ya que estamos abriendo un circuito cargado de energia, (platino del sistema de encendido)....

Porque si pasaran mas de 200A cada vez que se pega el bobinado se derretiira. no siempre es asi y tomemos un ejemplo
Él famoso soldador Vesubio, su secundario es una espira en cortocircuito, no se quema, genera calor al pasar una buena cantidad de corriente, tampoco se lo tiene horas pulsado pero esta calculado para el trabajo normal

Las soldaduras igual, hace poco realice un puente rectificador para una soldadrur tauro 350, utilice unos diosdos de 800A x 600V, esta planeado para utilizarla con elecrodos hasta 5mm, lo probamos con electrodos de 6mm, midiendo con pinza amperometrica en todo momento el consumo, siempre quedo muy lejos del máx e incluso cuando se pega hay una subida y luego la corriente baja. puesto en buenos disipadores ni siquiera se calientan, esta siendo utilizada en una zona tropical como Tucumán, muy calida, en el calculo del disipador se tuvo en cuenta la temperatura ambiente, y se trabajo con los datos proporcionados por el fabricane, dando excelente resultado.

Por otro lado lado hay quienes pinzan que por ser rectificada la tensión es pulsante, y no lo es más que en AC con la diferencia que la corriente circula en un solo sentido, y lo hace a 100hz esto para la mayoria de las aplicaciones no reprenta un problema y se nota a la hora de soldar por ejemplo materiales no ferrosos como aluminio, bronce etc, y con electrodos comunes cambia radicalmete la soldadura.

Otro detalle masa positiva o negativa? depende de los electrodos y las aleaciones, normalmente se utiiza la pinza negativa y masa positiva para que el aporte siga el flujo de los electrones de negarivo a positivo ayudando a su deposito en el material. Ciando queda en contra se ve  como un "viento" que molesta y no deja soldar bien.
En el caso de electrodos básicos bastante más dificil de soldar que otros tipos de elecrodos, en realidad el problema es el arranque ya que la punta del eletrodo tiende a ailarse, de ali la necesidad de más voltaje, en ese caso hay rebobinar la maquina y tener algun mdeio para el cambio ya sea llave o  clavija.

Para el control y el tema de los tiristores hoy en dia es añejo ya.... al menos que se haga por el metodo de trozeado de la señal y no por el desplazamiento de fase, es más complejo que el tradicional pero más efectivo....

Hace un tiempo me trajeron una soladrora Tehuelche, nacional, no tiene puntos por clavija solo una pequeña plaqueta con un triac elemetnos asociados y el pote correspondiente. El cliente quedo muy satisfecho con la reparación, y lo indague sobre el uso y los resultados, ya que resulto ser un ex compañero del colegio primrio y secundario.

Tengo por alli el circuito porque me llamo la atención. 

Por otro lado trabaje en un lugar donde tenina maquinas MIG-MAG marca Selenar nacionales de 500A obviamente trifásicas, habia una semidesarmada y a mii me intrigaba el control ya que se regulaba tensión y corriente grueso y fino, la tensión no me preocupaga ya que hay mil maneras pero la corriente?
como se conrolaba con un reostato? que circuiteria tenia asociada? solo se veian un monton de bobinas y transformadores aparte del principal.....

Siempre me quedo esa inquietud hasta que un dia hacindo observaciones sobre algunos de mis tantos experimentos lo pongo al tanto a mi hermano Ing Electricista Mecanico. donde corrobora mis calculos y prncipios, luego para otro proyecto más ambicioso, le pica más la curisosidad mi idea y se pone a investigar poque nos carcomia la misma duda, como se controlaba esa soldadora con la que se podis soldar chapas de 0.9 y hacer costuras de casi 10cm de ancho en partes de maquinaria vial?

Por otrolado como se hacia antes del advenimiento de la elctronica moderna para controla inmensas gruas con tan solo una palanca, y en algunos casos con mandos proporcionales?....

Bien mi expeimentos no eran nada loco, hay una tecnica para controlar la corriente y se lo puede hacer tan simplemente con un pote, pero eso sera motivo de otro post o incluos de un nuevo topic hasta pronto amigos...


----------



## Hector Daniel (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola pandacba:

Bueno estube leyendo tu mensaje y me ha parecido muy importante. Yo quiero disenar una maquina de soldar, tengo la idea de con un nucleo hacerle un enrrollado primario y uno secundario para que el secundario pueda dar una corriente de 200A mas o menos con un voltaje de 70V sin carga. Luego pondria un puente de diodos para rectificar la corriente. Mi duda es la siguiente, como puedo regular la corriente para que no se me pase la soldadura.
Mi idea era enrrollar el primario para que a la salida se puedan obtener los 200A y 70V. Luego en el mismo primario enrrollar un poco mas para reducir la corriente de salida, luego enrrollo un poco mas el primario y asi se reduce aun mas la corriente. Si tubiera un reostato lo haria mas facil pero no lo tengo y lo unico que se me ocurre es esto.
 Dime si me podria servir para regular la corriente en el secundario el metodo que antes he espuesto.\
Desde ahora muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que me puedas dar.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola, de echo se hace un inductor con núcleo desplazable, el que trabaja como un reactor


----------



## Hector Daniel (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola:
 Ese inductor con nucleo desplazable del que me hablas hace la funcion de reductor de corriente?, como se puede diseñar uno para mi maquina?
 Si seria usted tan amable de poner aqui en el foro un plano o una explicacion con todo lo que debo utilizar para hacer una maquina de soldar de las que son con trasformadores, es decir de las que usan un nucleo grande con un enrrollado primario y otro secundario con el objetivo de reducir el voltaje a la salida pero aumentar la corriente para que el electrodo pueda hacer el arco y luego soldar. Me refiero a que cable usar en el primario(diametro), cual en el secundario, cantidad de vueltas en el primario y secundario, claro todo esto con un nucleo dado.
 Perdone si le molesto mucho pero es que soy nuevo en este tema y me gustaria aprender, y que mejor manera que construyendome una maquina.
 Muchas gracias por su atencion, toda ayuda es aceptada.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2011)

Ya que estás en Cuba , te comento que hace años vi hacer una soldadora eléctrica "de campo" con tiras de chapa común - TODOS SABEMOS QUE DEBERÏA SER HIERRO SILICIO  - la sección del nucleo la habían calculado un 30 % más. 

Y en cuanto a los rectificadores usaba un puente hecho con díodos de alternador automotriz puestos en paralelo de a 10 . . . o sea unos 40 díodos en total , ya que esos les eran facil de conseguir.

Saludos !


----------



## Hector Daniel (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola:
Yo tengo un nucleo tipo E, lo que no se que cable usar en el primarioy secundario, que cantidad de vueltas usar en el primario y secundario, si me pudieras ayudar se lo agradeceria.
Muchas Gracias por su atencion
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2011)

Cual es la sección del núcleo ?


----------



## Hector Daniel (Mar 22, 2011)

es de 4*7=28cm2, esta el area transversal del nucleo.

disculpe me equivoque, el area transversal del nucleo es 8.3cm *5.2cm=43.16cm2
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2011)

Algo de 1500 Watts , no alcanza para una soldadora eléctrica.

Un núcleo de 43 cm² en rigor estaría entre 1200 y 1900 Watts dependiendo si es para servicio contínuo o intermitente.

Para 220 Vac  tenés 240 esp para servicio contínuo y 180 esp para trabajo intermitente , cobre de 3 mm² (o 2 mm de díametro)

Espero te sirva 

Saludos !


----------



## Hector Daniel (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola:
Muchas gracias, manana mismo la comienso a armar. Ya me parecía a mi que el nucleo estaba un poco chiquito, muchas gracias de nuevo me ha sido de mucha ayuda.
saludos

Hola:
Bueno le comento que enrollé el núcleo con 150 vueltas para 110v y 300 vueltas para 230v, en el secundario le di 30 vueltas, probe con una varilla y soldo bastante bien, no se notaba que estaba puesta. Ahora lo que quiero es darle mas vueltas en el secundario para tener mas voltaje.
Tambien queria poner una cuarteta de diodos para rectificar la corriente, luego un inductor en serie con la salida para obtener una señal lo mas directa posible.
Muchas gracias por su ayuda. 
Saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 27, 2011)

Hector Daniel dijo:


> Hola:
> Bueno le comento que enrrolle el nucleo con 150 vueltas para 110v y 300 vueltas para 230v, en el secundario le di 30 vueltas, probe con una varilla y soldo bastante bien, no se notaba que estaba puesta. Ahora lo que quiero es darle mas vueltas en el secundario para tener mas voltaje.
> Tambien queria poner una cuarteta de diodos para rectificar la corriente, luego un inductor en serie con la salida para obtener una señal lo mas directa posible.
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
> Saludos/


 

si ya soldo bien,  para que quires mas voltaje....

si quieres mas amperaje, deberias cambiar el calibre del cable del secundario por uno mas grueso.....  aunque en una maquina de soldar casera, no se como incrementan la corriente, cada uno de sus bornes...


----------



## josedgeo (Abr 22, 2011)

Por si alguien entiende y puede identificar los componentes dejo adjunto el circuito de una soldadora Miller Thunderbolt 225 AC/DC.-

Saludos.-


----------



## interroute (Abr 22, 2011)

josedgeo dijo:


> Por si alguien entiende y puede identificar los componentes dejo adjunto el circuito de una soldadora Miller Thunderbolt 225 AC/DC.-
> 
> Saludos.-



buenos dias ..es mi primera vez y quisiera despejar algunas dudas sobre el tema..para aquellos que las tienen..
la soldadora que se dispònena construir tiene que ser con SCR (tiristores) ya que lo del puente rectificador no se puede controlar.
las soldadoras comunes se les varia el nucleo del trafo ..con eso controlamos la tension de salida y por ende la coorriente de salida ..

la construccion deberia ser la sigfuiente 
el regulador del nucleo debe estar siempre al fondo .. o sea  a la salida 50vac

para la parte electronica deberia ser un circuito con detector de cruce por cero para no interferir en los demas artefactos conectados en la linea ( en mi caso 220 ac. - argentina )

tambien optoasilado para que cualquier inconveniente no que me toda la electronica sino solo los optos- ademas de protejernos de las tensiones 

a la salida del SCR deben ir capacitores para anular el riple de salida convirtierndose en una fuente de alimentacion continua..de muuuuchos amperrresss

el circuito controlador debe ser una modulacion por ancho de pulso donde la frecuencia fundamental se saca de la red electrica que se puede hacer por medio de diodos y operacionales para conformar el pulso o bien usar un CD40106  

en la parte de pontencia se puede utilizar tar un shunt de la salida enviarlo a un conversor de tension continua a frecuencia .como el LM331 y de ahi a opto 
esto es para seguir manteniendo la aislacion electrica entre la potencia con respecto al control
esos pulsos volverlos a convertir a tension ..se puede usar el mismo lm331 o el lm2907

esa tension entregada por el chunt meterla con retroalimentacion negativa para controlar la salida que sea constante.

se le puede adosar un miliamperimetro y haer un divisor resistivo o con operacionales para sacar la relacion de corriente..por ejemplo 10ma = 10A

saludos


----------



## josedgeo (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola.-

Para el caso de construir una soldadora en forma artesanal están excelentes las consideraciones del compañero INTERROUTE.-
El circuito presentado de una Miller Thunderbolt 225 AC/DC, puede servir para ayudar a rectificar una soldadora convencional que ya tiene en su estructura el núcleo variable construído.-
Lo importante en este caso sería identificar/calcular (para aquellos que tengan el conocimiento) los componentes de ese circuito.-
Saludos.-


----------



## gatomerino (Abr 27, 2011)

Para controlar la potencia se puede usar un control con triac en la entrada de 220V.

Yo lo hice y funciona muy bien.  

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2011)

Es muy simple, una soldadrura estandard tiene unos 50-60V a circuitoe abierto, 
yo he utilzado diodos de 600V150A motados en un buen disipador y para una soldadura de 200-300A sobra plata....

La última vez realice eso para una tauro 350 que esta en tucumán, me preocupaba el clima torrido que hay alli por la disipación y se preveyo un ventilador, que se lo utiliza por precaución, pero aún sin el no hay sobretemperatura

El sistema que utilzaban soldaduras como la "Aguila " y otras son las mejores un bobinado primario, uno secundario de tensión y el bobinado de corriente, Con este sistema tiraba perfectamene un mm en cada punto(tenia 5) soldando perfectamente tanto en alta como baja, con electródodo gruesos o finos

Recuerdo cuando se coseguian electródos de 1 mm y mucha mejor calida como lo eran los Phllips 28, podia soldar perfectamete una tuerca de 1/8 sin dañar la rosca


----------



## andreus (Abr 30, 2011)

Hola compañeros yo estoy pensando armar una maquina de soldar con un nucleo de transformador viejo , dicho nucleo tiene unos 121 cm° de seccion y queria saber si para controlar el amperaje puedo hacer el bobinado secundario con tres alambres a la vez , cosa que asi dividiria el amperaje en las tres bobinas ; yo pienso que al juntar dos bobinas tendria 2/3 de la potencia . 

No se si me este equivocando , pero si alguien me despeja mis dudas se lo agradeceria.


Andreus


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2011)

Lo que si el secundario se calcula para que soporte la corriente de cortocircuito, si no el electrodo cuando se pega moriria isofacto.

El primario tambien esta dimensionado para soportar esa sobre corriente que le demanda el secundario, porque si no también se quemaria.


Si no sres expliquense ustedes mismo como trabaja el soldador vesubio con una espira en corto que es el secundario y es donde se conecta la punta del soldador


----------



## joaquinar (Jul 6, 2012)

Para el que le interese rectificar una maquina standar ac a continua  aqui esta mi experiencia con fotos y esquema (en la pagina nro. 20)...   _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/317529/ _
un abrazo   Joaquin


----------



## beehard (Jul 20, 2012)

santiago dijo:


> karma si, efectivamente los 2 capacitores de 2200ufx100v mas los 2 de 100nf estan conectados en paralelo a la salida de la maquina.
> es de 150A y con electrodos de 3,25 (lo maximo que el fabricante da para usar) la maquina anda perfecto, suelda de 10
> he visto maquinas que tienen como una bobina al lado del transformador, pero es el mismo nucleo, tienen la inductancia "pegada al transformador" ahora no se si es original o una modificacion
> 
> saludos


 
santiago que rectificacion usaste en el secundario de la soldadora? puente o media onda??


----------



## carloelectronico (Dic 9, 2013)

Hola amigo, Es una soldadora estática 200 Amp de los 80.
Rectifique en su salida corriente continua por medio de 4 yodo tornillos 300 Amp, 500 Volt. cada uno, 2 positivos y 2 negativos en 2 disipadores grandes de 20 milímetros de espesor. un capasitor 15.000 Mf 100 Volt. suelda hasta 5 milímetros, lo ocupo con 3.25 milímetros, mas 2 culer grandes, apenas entibia.
Mejoro la costura del soldado..... "pero continua salpicando hacia los costados".....
Como mejoro el salpicado, y como hago para descargar el capasitor? que queda una carga muy importante que produce como una explosión.
Gracias amigo, espero tu respuesta.
Carlos.- ...


----------



## pinosierra (May 3, 2014)

Hola franpley, soy nuevo en el foro y con mucho placer vi el circuito que no estaba seguro de lo que estaba haciendo, tengo 4 rectificadores de 160 Amp. 1000 V. cada uno y estoy construyento el puente para rectificar la salida de mi máquina, uno es el zp260A/1200 0619j4215 y el otro AEGIS A1A:260.12 los tengo hace un par de años pero no podía concretar.... ahora si me faltaría el varistor y la bobina, te agradecería si puedes darme alguna infomación sobre ella para construirla, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2014)

El último mensaje de Franpley fué el 13/10/2009 , dudo que te conteste !


----------



## pinosierra (May 4, 2014)

Gracias Dosmetros, con toda la información que enconte, todas las preguntas y respuestas que ví tengo una idea mas o menos clara de lo que hay que hacer, es gratificante ver conocimiento de muchas personas y que lo brindan todo, desde ya muy agradecido a todos, hoy no fue un día perdido, aprendí mucho


----------



## jotaSierra (Jul 8, 2015)

Buenas a todos, despues de leer bastante he armado esta etapa rectificadora la cual funciona de maravilla, la gran incognita fué la famosa bobina de choque, la cual fabriqué en un nucleo de chapa de 20 cm2 de sección y con 24 espiras de alambre de 4 mm2, tratare de subir las fotos, gracias a todos ya que aprendí mucho sobre el tema gracias a las preguntas y respuestas de los integrantes del foro.
PD: Como perdí mi contraseña me registre dos veces 1ª-jotasierra y pinosierra, luego encontre y voy a figurar como jotasierra.


----------



## jotaSierra (Jul 17, 2015)

Despues de soldar satisfactoriamente con electrodos cumunes, compre electrodos para acero inoxidable y repare un termotánque de acero Inox. pinchado, éxito, la soldarura fue muy suave y sin cortes, solo un chasquido al empesar por la descarga de los filtros. Al comprar pedí electrodo de 2,5mm y me dieron de 3,25mm por eso tuve que emplear el punto 4 (Max) de la máquina pero sin problemas, solo me falta ver con bronce a ver que pasa, adjunto imagenes.


----------



## roaces2009 (Ago 20, 2015)

aliteroid dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo, ahora mi duda es para el control. Entiendo perfectamente tu idea pero, si el electrodo se queda pegado no puedo cortar el paso de corriente porque necesito mantener temperatura en la union para poder despegarlo entonces ¿como puedo hacer que circule corriente pero por debajo de lo que soportan los diodos ?
> Me da la idea que como luego del puente obtendría una continua pulsante, podría dejar pasar solo algunos pulsos de esta manera estaría disminuyendo la corriente??
> ¿Será así ?



Alteroid, te recomiendo que calientes el electrodo primero antes de soldar la pieza que estés reparando, puesto a que en dc o en ac el corto que funde el electrodo algunas veces puede ser bajo u otras alto, de allí difiere este principio cuando se pega la punta del electrodo, entonces calienta la punta rozándolo varias veces en otra pieza y haciendo arcos pero sin pegarlo, solo raspándolo, esto permite agregarle calor y por ende suavizar el arco en el sitio a soldar y fundir en mejor manera el electrodo, y en cuanto al grosor del  electrodo, manejas la potencia en Amperes para una soldadura mas penetrante, espero que esta tecnica te ayude saludos ,te quedó bueno el cordón por lo que veo en las imágenes, si puedes refuérzalo por encima para que los poros queden sellados.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2022)

*Convertir máquina de soldar con transformador "Sencillo" a corriente continua*

Como objeción, yo hubiera colocado los rectificadores sobre un disipador de aluminio en lugar de una planchuela de hierro.
No lo comenta, pero parecería que la máquina posee un dimmer de control de tensión eficaz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2022)

Es possible veer claramente que lo devanado secundario del transformador de fuerza fue todo el hecho con hilo de aluminio ( por motivos economicos  $$$$).
Lo aluminio NO es soldable con estaño conmum , asi lo mas acertado a hacer con las conecciones serias crimpar o enpleyar terminales con fijación a tornillos.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2022)

Soldalum , Soldaflex , Durafix o Zincaflux y listo


----------



## analogico (Mar 25, 2022)

Haciendo un calculo rápido a 100 Amperes son como 300 Watts disipados en ese pedacito de metal


----------

